# D&D DM looking for a group



## Zenkiki (Mar 26, 2020)

I have tried to set up a few groups for D&D before, but things usually happen and the group falls apart fairly quickly. So I am once again looking for a group to run through a D&D story with.

I have led several groups through various small campaigns so I know how to lead. My style is about making the group happy as I adapt to everything as it comes up and then will always tie into something later in the story. What I am looking for currently is a group of minimum 4. I am fine with any age joining as it will be a PG-13 rated. The campaign itself will change according to what the group wants (More fighting, more exploration, more linear, more world-building, etc) and will ideally group up around 9-930PM US eastern timezone (GMT-5)
We will use discord to voice chat and store our notes as well as using it to roll so we don't need to have physical dice with us. As for character sheets, I will be making characters on DnDbeyond for you that if you make an account you can see your character yourself, otherwise, it will be for me to see your stats and gauge what you should be rolling with what. 

I am accepting people who have never played D&D or those that have, both are accepted and we will be running with a few house rules to make the game go smoother. So if you have any interest in playing in a campaign with me message me on this thread or privately and I will send more info. 

Looking to see how the dice gods disfavor you poor unfortunate souls


----------



## cowboi (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey! I’d be interested but was wondering what day(s) of the week you plan to play, as I’m already in a group for Saturday nights. Also curious if you’d be running your own story or a premade campaign?


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

whats a D&D group?


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 27, 2020)

wait nvm


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 28, 2020)

cowboi said:


> Hey! I’d be interested but was wondering what day(s) of the week you plan to play, as I’m already in a group for Saturday nights. Also curious if you’d be running your own story or a premade campaign?


I can run Mon,Tues, Thurs, Friday or Sun. 
Friday will be after 8:30ish as I will have to multitask during it, but whatever. 
I would like to play Friday at 9est, but I am flexible to what the group sets on. 

I will be doing my own campaign that I adjust to everyone's playstyle (evil good, combat dialog, all sorts of things.) I will also be using various systems from 3.5 and 5 that I have learned (played lots of 3.5 in Neverwinter nights.) So there will be a clash of various systems and homebrew meant to make things easier. 

As for right now I am thinking about a world where you all can play as your fursona or something else and then a quest to hunt down lost artifacts turns into.... whatever the story leads into as I dont directly plan for anything to happen and I have had a lot of good feedback on how I lead. 



UwUCarlaUwU said:


> wait nvm


Are you interested?


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 28, 2020)

um, idk how to play..? and do i have to meet up with people?


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 28, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> um, idk how to play..? and do i have to meet up with people?


I have taught people how to play before as it is fairly easy. 

Nope. Everything will be on discord over voice. Might use a website to add a visual map maybe not.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> whats a D&D group?


What is a D&D group?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 28, 2020)

Haven't ever played D&D but I've listened to a couple of lore videos on 5th Edition and sounds interesting. So I'd be down to play.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 28, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> What is a D&D group?


Oh. Dungeons and dragons?


----------



## cowboi (Mar 28, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> I can run Mon,Tues, Thurs, Friday or Sun.
> Friday will be after 8:30ish as I will have to multitask during it, but whatever.
> I would like to play Friday at 9est, but I am flexible to what the group sets on.
> 
> ...


I'd be down - earlier in the week would be better for me, but I'm available Friday. I've played dnd campaigns before and am most familiar with 5e, and somewhat familiar with pathfinder. Lemme know if a group comes together!


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 28, 2020)

We've got two people in so far. Looking for ideally 2 more. Though more or less also works


----------



## Zenkiki (Mar 28, 2020)

Alright 1 more and we can start


----------



## sora21345 (Mar 30, 2020)

am down to play if ur still looking


----------



## Leah Nekonohige (Apr 1, 2020)

I played Pathfinder, Vampire the masquerade, and Mage the ascension, so I'm relatively experienced with roleplay.
But I never played D&D, and if you're still looking for players, here I am.
The day that I'm sure I can play is friday, but some other days I may have the time.

Remember to wash your paws.


----------



## Zenkiki (Apr 1, 2020)

Leah Nekonohige said:


> I played Pathfinder, Vampire the masquerade, and Mage the ascension, so I'm relatively experienced with roleplay.
> But I never played D&D, and if you're still looking for players, here I am.
> The day that I'm sure I can play is friday, but some other days I may have the time.
> 
> Remember to wash your paws.


I sent a link. Check your PMs


----------



## Ralliron (Apr 1, 2020)

Well count me as interested, played a lot of 3.5 back in the day and even more with Pathfinder 1e. I have a good quality mic, free time on my hands, and don't mind lending a hand to the GM as needed (helping new players, balancing homebrew, worldbuilding, ect.).


----------



## Singular_Corvid (Apr 7, 2020)

If you happen to still be seeking players, despite the lateness of my application, I am plenty interested as well. Even if nothing other than a spectator. The realm of furry D&D is rather small, all things considered, and I've often been curious how those outside my particular circle of friends handle it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 5, 2020)

Bump, we are a little into the campaign and have spots for more people to join in if you want to join in.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Dungeons and dragons?


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 5, 2020)

What dont you understand?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 5, 2020)

I heard of the game before but I have never played it, although I would like to learn how to play it though.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 5, 2020)

alright sent an invite


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Singular_Corvid (Jun 5, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Bump, we are a little into the campaign and have spots for more people to join in if you want to join in.



I am still available to and very eager to join, provided Eli the Wolf didn't take the only available spot of course!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 5, 2020)

my discord is Eli the Wolf #3836


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 5, 2020)

I sent both of you a link to the server


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm curious, so I'll check it out if that is alright.


----------



## Zenkiki (Jun 5, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I'm curious, so I'll check it out if that is alright.


Well I cant message you


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 5, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> Well I cant message you


Could you Discord it? I have to skedaddle before the curfew here.


----------

